# Подскажите какие упражнения лучше при постоянных болях в спине



## натик (27 Июл 2007)

Пишу от полного отчаяния борьбы со своей болезнью: у меня хондроз грудн.отдела еще и трещина позвонка была. Постоянные обострения, а мне всего 27, я еще не рожала даже 

Решила в этом году победить боль..но она как будто смеется на до мной..стала заниматься йогой, пошла в фитнес центр, бассейн велик даже купила, но после любых нагрузок страшенные боли, хотя делаю все по совету врача...

Не могу понять, нужно ли преодолевать свою боль, есть разные мнения...но так жить тоже не хотелось бы..хочется все изменить..помогите понять, еще слышала, что питатся как-то правильно надо..вообщем буду благодарна за любой совет и опыт:nyam:


----------



## Ell (27 Июл 2007)

*Подскажите какие физ.упражнеия лучше при постоянных болях в спине*

Большая просьба отредактировать сообщение и в будущем стараться писать правильно с точки зрения русского языка. Без запятых понять смысл практически невозможно.

Вы к врачам вообще обращались? Их рекомендации? Диагноз?


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (27 Июл 2007)

*Подскажите какие физ.упражнеия лучше при постоянных болях в спине*

Кто же порекомендовал Вам любые нагрузки при страшных болях?

А  сами Вы  понимаете степень ответственности перед собой, когда делаете невозможное при своём состоянии?


----------



## Анатолий (27 Июл 2007)

Очный осмотр невролога, вертеброневролога.
С Вашей стороны это будет первая помощь.


----------



## натик (30 Июл 2007)

Была у невролога, была у мануальщика, была у врача ситифитнесс клуба. Советовали заниматся, а то дальше хуже будет...я только одного понять не могу, мне нужен один простой совет..

Надо ли преодолевать боль или нет...может кто-то дать внятный совет...и еще, пожалуйста, скажите, кто знает, как правильно питаться при болезнах позвоночника.


----------



## Ell (30 Июл 2007)

*натик*, для получения "внятных советов", нужно внятно написать свой диагноз, подробно рассказать о самочувствии, о проведенном лечении.
И я Вас еще раз убедительно прошу - *отредактируйте свои сообщения*. Невозможно читать без запятых. 

Что касается правильного питамия, то на форуме есть соответствующая тема, Вы можете почитать. И задать там же вопросы, если они возникнут.


----------

